# Epiphone ES-339...which pickups?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am starting this thread in order not to ambush/derail the Gibson Midtown thread once again.

I suspect that the stock Epiphone ES-339 pickups are not of the highest quality.

For those of you that have swapped pickups in the Epi. ES-339 (or in the Gibson ES-339.... for those that might have done so in order to experiment), which pickups did you think sounded best. 

I realize this is totally subjective, I'm just interested in the findings of others.

This is what I have available to try:


Jon Moore Classic 57 set
Gibson Classic '57 neck
Seymour Duncan Seth Lover neck
Seymour Duncan Phat Cat set (P-90 in humbucker format)

What would you start with...or would you highly recommend something else?

BTW...I do not need to keep the coil split option found in the stock Epi. 339.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave, you've got a pretty good selection there, I think that either of the 57s would be great. If the Moores have an A5 magnet I might lean towards that for the neck position.

Not familiar with Phat Kats, but my buddy had a Heritage hollowbody with Seths & they sounded great in that guitar.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Great selection indeed! I vote for the JS Moore set to start the journey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for you responses. 

The Jon Moore's are presently in my Greco 335 copy and I am not sure what to put back into it..... maybe I should have left them off the list...LOL.

Maybe try the Gibson '57 neck just to try....or the Seth.....

Decisions, decisions, decisions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

When you do make a decision, can I pick 
at the leftovers for my epi emperor II?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

The stock pickups that come with the Epi 339s aren't terrible (they are definitely a step or two above what used to go in Epiphones.) I just found them too bright and without any real character or colour...

I yanked em and tried the Reilander RH-1s (the underwound HBs) which was a little better but still too bright (that model sounds phenomenal in my Agile Dauntless) and now I've got the Reilander RH9-2s which are the Alnico 5 P90s in a humbucker form factor. With the last pickup change I also replaced the rest of the electronics. The full-sized CTS pots are a lot better than the fast and loose push-pull volume pots that came stock.

I'm not sure what kind of sound you are looking for Dave, I was looking for more of what I think a semi-hollow should sound like. Didn't exactly get there but I do like what my 339 sounds like now, so other than maybe going from 10s to 11s at some point, I think I'm happy with it. For now.

What are you looking for other than "better"?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have Moore v59s in my Gibson 339. Great pickup for that guitar.

The 57 classics are incredibly hard to beat in a 339


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you pulled the Tone for Days off the table,
I'd say try the Seth Lover(s). Are you happy with the bridge, or are these what's on hand?

I have a set of SLs in my Hamer, a semi-hollowbody, love them. No mud, clear and chimey.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree about the Classic 57s. Sounds great on my 339.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all of the responses !



The Kicker Of Elves said:


> The stock pickups that come with the Epi 339s aren't terrible (they are definitely a step or two above what used to go in Epiphones.) I just found them too bright and without any real character or colour...
> 
> I yanked em and tried the Reilander RH-1s (the underwound HBs) which was a little better but still too bright (that model sounds phenomenal in my Agile Dauntless) and now I've got the Reilander RH9-2s which are the Alnico 5 P90s in a humbucker form factor. With the last pickup change I also replaced the rest of the electronics. The full-sized CTS pots are a lot better than the fast and loose push-pull volume pots that came stock.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a warmer, clearer, fuller tone. I could live with the stock pickups but it seems like a shame not to try others that I have available and that I know are good quality.



blam said:


> I have Moore v59s in my Gibson 339. Great pickup for that guitar.
> 
> The 57 classics are incredibly hard to beat in a 339





sulphur said:


> If you pulled the Tone for Days off the table,
> I'd say try the Seth Lover(s). Are you happy with the bridge, or are these what's on hand?
> 
> I have a set of SLs in my Hamer, a semi-hollowbody, love them. No mud, clear and chimey.


I might just try the Gibson '57 neck and (later) the Seth Lover neck. 
I only have the neck pickups of these in my "selection".



Chito said:


> I agree about the Classic 57s. Sounds great on my 339.


Another vote for the '57.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC there is no distinct neck & bridge designation for Classic 57s, and the output is around 8K. The Seth Lover neck pickup will probably be closer to 7K, which would work nicely with the slightly higher output "neck" position Classic 57 in the bridge.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> IIRC there is no distinct neck & bridge designation for Classic 57s, and the output is around 8K. The Seth Lover neck pickup will probably be closer to 7K, which would work nicely with the slightly higher output "neck" position Classic 57 in the bridge.


Thanks Roryfan...This is very good to know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> IIRC there is no distinct neck & bridge designation for Classic 57s, and the output is around 8K. The Seth Lover neck pickup will probably be closer to 7K, which would work nicely with the slightly higher output "neck" position Classic 57 in the bridge.


This would be a great combo to try. What about a Phat Cat in the neck and the 57 in the bridge?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Either of the combos that Roryfan and starjag suggested would probably work.

I have a drawer o' pickups here as well, Dave, if you are looking for something else in the bridge.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC there is no distinct neck & bridge designation for Classic 57s, and the output is around 8K. The Seth Lover neck pickup will probably be closer to 7K, which would work nicely with the slightly higher output "neck" position Classic 57 in the bridge.
> ...


I replaced the BB Pros (A5 mag, too hot & too harsh for me) in a LP Std Faded w/ a set of 57s. When I bought the pickups at the store I asked for a neck pickup & bridge pickup. They advised me that this did not exist, but there are some manufacturing variances. The tech measured them & then put the hottest one in the bridge. 

The Classic 57 Plus is a little hotter than the regular 57, but the regular 57 that you have should be hotter than your Seth Lover neck pickup & work nicely in the bridge position. This being said, based on the ease of wiring a semi-hollow you're probably best to measure them first.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> The Classic 57 Plus is a little hotter than the regular 57, but the regular 57 that you have should be hotter than your Seth Lover neck pickup & work nicely in the bridge position. This being said, based on the ease of wiring a semi-hollow you're probably best to measure them first.


I usually start with one of these...makes wiring much easier. 
I can do your semi-hollow wiring for you next time if you want.









Being sincere now....thanks for the advice about the '57 and the Seth.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Correct. 

There are only 2 57 classics available. The classic plus which usually goes in the bridge and the 57 classics which are usually installed as a matching pair.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I had SLs in a Hamer Newport. Why did I sell that guitar? D'oh


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I put a wax potted 57 classic in the neck and burstbucker 3 in the bridge of my epi dot (as well as an RS Guitar Works vintage kit), and I'm completely happy with the results.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Lollar low wind imperials in semi hollow guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the recent responses. 

Hopefully, this thread will also be a good resource for others wanting to consider pickups for an ES-339

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Or any hollow body for that matter.
I found this thread informative.


----------

